# SS 04.05.18 - Haydn #86



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 86, in D major, H. I/86

1. Adagio - Allegro spiritoso
2. Capriccio: Largo
3. Menuetto: Allegro
4. Finale: Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week Papa Haydn has decided to return with another of his "Paris" Symphonies. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this one a listen. I listen to the London and Paris Symphonies frequently but I'm happy to give this one a fresh listen.

I'll be listening too:







Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Adam Fischer & Co


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the Paris symphonies. I'll try an unfamiliar recording (to me) for this Saturday. Kuijken/OAE.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Back in the big league this week
I shall listen to a few this weekend if time permits
The Kuijken recording is my favourite HIP version and of course Dorati must be mentioned, but think I will start with Fischer 
Time to sit back and enjoy


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Antal Dorati & the Philharmonica Hungarica for me. I’d like to add the Bernstein too if time permits.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

So many options on this one - I'll start with Hogwood, then by way of contrast I'll give Simon Rattles recording a spin.
I think its fair to say Rattles not one of the first conductors many would associate with Haydn but I've always thought him very listenable.

View attachment 103381


View attachment 103382


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I have the ubiquitous Dorati set, so I listened to that one. For me, this symphony doesn't really stand out from the crowd of Haydn's other symphonies of this general time period, but it is a very good crowd. Hearing this one got me in the mood for Haydn - now, I'm listening to No. 84.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kuijken and the OAE for me. Listening now. What a delightful symphony!

And the performers ain't chopped liver.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 103383


I am going to toss a coin but I do think both.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll give the Dutoit and Montreal Sinfonietta a listen


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Haydn man said:


> Back in the big league this week
> I shall listen to a few this weekend if time permits
> The Kuijken recording is my favourite HIP version and of course Dorati must be mentioned, but think I will start with Fischer
> Time to sit back and enjoy


Back in the big league? I'd suspect fans of Dvorak might take issue with that :devil:

I am going to be remarkably predictable and go for Kuijken as well. His set of Paris Symphonies is a desert island disc. That said, Dorati is, as ever, no slouch in these works, nor is Fischer, although I have seen this part of his cycle poorly reviewed - unfairly in my mind. I am also very partial to Bruno Weil's Tafelmusik set; sadly Goberman never got round to them.

A lovely work. Nice choice! I'll try and listen to more than just Kuijken. Any excuse....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ASMF/Marriner for me, from the double CD of Paris symphonies.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go with Fey. The Paris symphonies are the best of his recordings, IMO.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bernstein for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This one...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Though I'm not especially fond of this symphony's second movement, I still enjoy very much mvts. 1,3,4, and am well satisfied with Dorati's Decca rendition. I recently listened to an absolutely superb Haitink/Dresden Staatskapelle performance from 2004 in London's Royal Albert Hall on You Tube.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I own the Fischer set, but I thought I would give this a listen. Very nice so far.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I also own the Fischer set, listened to 86 recently and think it is one of his better performances in the set. I also own Kuijken/OAE and haven't listened to it for a while, so that's the one.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> Though I'm not especially fond of this symphony's second movement, ...


I think both Kuijken and Fischer handle it very well. It is a rather strange and difficult movement, especially the main theme that (for me) conjures up some heavy footed thief walking on tiptoe trying to escape being discovered, but he's so clumsy he's bound to be found out. Maybe this is Haydn channelling some of his experience in putting on Italian comic operas for Prince Esterhazy - 200 a year during one period! Kuijken gets round the possible irritation of this silly joke, I feel, by keeping it, and the other faster themes, going with some brio and vivacity, while the slower parts of that movement are played with great beauty by the OAE.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Having listened to several versions No.86, here are my thoughts
Fischer and Dorati provide fine performances and I could happily live with either, if pushed I might give Fischer the edge the playing and recording just seem to have a little more precision and sparkle.
Fey and Kuijken from the HIP standpoint is a little easier to choose. Fey is good, Kuijken is superb. Kuijken brings wonderful attention to detail and the performance just seems to flow even in the tricky second movement that others have mentioned


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A lot of love for Fischer and Kuijken here. I haven't heard others on CD, but they do both fit into my "can't see this being done better" bracket. I didn't think this was true for all of Fischer's performances in the Paris symphonies, I thought his "bear" moth eaten and his "hen" broody. So I'd recommend Kuijken/OAE for the full Paris set. Why is that Fischer set so variable?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mal said:


> Why is that Fischer set so variable?


Because over the years it was recorded (12, I believe), Fischer changed his attitude to certain symphonies and style of performance. Also newer techniques in recording were being explored (some more successful than others). It's still a cracking set . I should play it more often but it's sat at the very top of my CD racks so its easier to grab single performances of others from my eye-level (my H discs are right in front of me when I go to get a CD).


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree that Fischer is a good set, having just gone through it I put my "cracking" asterix beside 64 symphonies!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

In the end I listened to Kuijken, Fischer, Dorati, Fey, Bruggen and Tafelmusik. Yeah, I know, a bit too HIP-heavy as a selection, but that is just the way it goes.

Unfortunately I am not so sure this symphony comes off that well with Fischer, a bit flat-footed, especially when compared to Fey, who fares very well! Sorry to disagree, Mal, but I can't give this individual performance a "cracking asterisk" (a better rating system than the boring old penguin three stars system, btw!) I liked Fischer's Paris set last time I gave them a listen, so I was a bit surprised and a tad disappointed. I also found both Bruggen and Bruno Weil a bit too chamber-y, obviously compared to Dorati, but also with Kuijken. Surely there is a grand-ness to the Paris symphonies, just as there is with the Londons? Perhaps I should have given my Bernstein and Karajan readings a spin too? My Naxos Frankencycle is residing in the attic, so I didn't dig into that one. Need to check who conducts No.86...(EDIT: It's Drahos on Volume 11, I reckon that could well be a good 'un!)

Kuijken and Dorati reign supreme here. Sorry, I did want to expand my likes beyond the obvious. This week's Saturday Symphony seems to have narrowed my outlook. Bummer!


----------

